# South West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Will take place on 28 April, but not in Portishead this year. It will be at the BAWA Club in north Bristol. Very handy for the M4. I have found details here: https://www.mainlineandmaritime.co.uk/pages/south-west-ship-show


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I will be there on the World Ship Society stand. so i hope to meet as many of you who can come


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Runrig said:


> Will take place on 28 April, but not in Portishead this year. It will be at the BAWA Club in north Bristol. Very handy for the M4. I have found details here: https://www.mainlineandmaritime.co.uk/pages/south-west-ship-show


Just out of interest, is your tag Runrig based on the Highlands strip farming system of the same name or because you're a fan of the Gaelic rock band of the same name?


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Waighty said:


> Just out of interest, is your tag Runrig based on the Highlands strip farming system of the same name or because you're a fan of the Gaelic rock band of the same name?


I am a great fan of the Gaelic rock band, now sadly no more. Their final concert was in August. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Runrig said:


> I am a great fan of the Gaelic rock band, now sadly no more. Their final concert was in August. Thanks for asking.


My wife and I went to more than 25 concerts over the years, including the Loch Lomond bash and the 30 year show at Stirling Castle Esplanade where the two RAF Tornadoes from Leuchars opened proceedings! When we moved back south (job) we got to see them a few times in Bristol, Oxford and Newport. Pity we couldn't make the final shows. I assume there'll be a DVD in due course. All the best.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Waighty said:


> My wife and I went to more than 25 concerts over the years, including the Loch Lomond bash and the 30 year show at Stirling Castle Esplanade where the two RAF Tornadoes from Leuchars opened proceedings! When we moved back south (job) we got to see them a few times in Bristol, Oxford and Newport. Pity we couldn't make the final shows. I assume there'll be a DVD in due course. All the best.


I have been to their concerts throughout the UK including Bristol, Preston, Manchester and Newcastle. I went back to Manchester to see their final concert there. I am sure that there will be a DVD of their final concert. I have seen a YouTube clip of the final half hour of the very last show in Stirling and there were lots of official cameramen on stage and elsewhere.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Runrig said:


> I have been to their concerts throughout the UK including Bristol, Preston, Manchester and Newcastle. I went back to Manchester to see their final concert there. I am sure that there will be a DVD of their final concert. I have seen a YouTube clip of the final half hour of the very last show in Stirling and there were lots of official cameramen on stage and elsewhere.


A well travelled fan then. So few people I've met have heard of them outside Scotland but they do have a big following in England, at least I assume that to be the case since all the concerts were sold out. Colston Hall was the venue on both occasions we saw them in Bristol. The strangest was a sports hall in Newport. They did a freebie in a sports hall in West Lothian some years back (can't recall which town but might have been Livingston); it was a 'dress rehearsal' for an upcoming tour. My wife and I managed to meet them at Barrowlands back in the 1980s where our English accent prompted a roadie to invite us backstage! Interesting times.

Will look forward to the DVD and will check out Youtube.

Best regards


----------

